# Mold on roof sheathing!!!



## DIYMILF (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi, everyone. I'm new to DIYCHATROOM  Love this forum! Anyhow, here's my situation, and I'm hoping for some info and expert opinions....

So a house that we are in contract to buy just came back with MOLD in the attic sheathing of the roof. The inspector noted that the mold wasn't on the rafters. And it seemed to be localized to one side of the sheathing, not the other. He believes that poor ventilation was to blame, and that by installing a ridge vent would prevent any additional problems with mold and condensation. He didn't detect any leaks, or moisture in the attic at the time, however.

The sellers listed their property "as-is," however we believe they may be willing to replace the roof (which is on it's last leg, anyhow), replace the sheathing, and install a ridge vent.

My questions are these:

1. Even if they replace the roof, sheathing, and install a ridge vent, what do we need to do to address the mold? Do we still need to ask for remediation, and then have them pay for an air quality test?

2. Will the ridge vent prevent any additonal mold problems?

3. Do we pay to test for the mold using and air quality test by a certified mold inspection, and insist that if there is any problem, they pay for remediation prior to moving in?

4. How would YOU handle a situation like this??

Here's pics of the attic, the side with the mold:

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_gBHzpdG63hk/TMsdvqnL6eI/AAAAAAAAC6M/GFnEGCj_vk4/s1600/Mold_Durant2.JPG


And here's the other side that doesn't have mold:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_gBHzpdG63hk/TMsdukC5kWI/AAAAAAAAC6E/hqyiSkc7CJA/s1600/Mold_Durant1.JPG

What do you think?????

Thanks!!!


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm no pro but if the roof and sheathing need replaced anyways then your only concern should be that it's vented properly at the soffit and ridge. If it needs replaced anyways it might be hard to negotiate the seller to fix the problem, but i'd sure try. As Is should be "as is" after a successful passing of the inspection. Negotiate accordingly or get them to replace to your standards.

Maybe spray the rafters with some diluted bleach to make sure it's all gone.


----------



## DIYMILF (Oct 28, 2010)

UPDATE: Well, even though the home is "as is" they are replacing the roof and sheathing, and putting in venting. So this will take care of the source of the problem. I am concerned, however, about the indoor air quality, and the fact that my agent does NOT want us to attempt to ask them to remediate in the event that the indoor air quality of mold is elevated. Any idea how I should proceed with this one?? What's the likelihood that the mold is affecting other parts of the house?? There is no visible mold or smell or dampness in the house. (P.S. We have an appointment for a mold inspector to test, out of our own pocket, to come this weekend, but at this point, it's looking as if my agent thinks we CAN'T ask them to remediate any mold).


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

fire your agent. they just want to move the sale along so they can collect their check. if you fix the cause as you are saying is happen things should be fine though. unless the mold is really destructive i think there is too much media hype over the negative effects of mold


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

I'd be concerned about the source of the moisture. Proper venting will let it out hopefully, but why is it there? Bath or kitchen vented directly into the attic?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Do not have the same contractor who may be doing the Mold Remediation be the one doing the testing and potentially writing up the specifaction protocols for eliminating the source of the moisture and providing for the best available ventilation solution.

No one mentioned the Intake Exhaust portion of the equation. It is recommended that at least 50% of the total NFVA and optimally, up to 60% of the total attic NFVA be due to the Intake portion of the Balanced Ventilation equation.

An "Environmental Hygenist" would be the specific contractor whom you should seek out for the most unbiased analysis and potential after job analysis to write a letter/certificate of clearance for the structure.

Ed


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with seeyou, and maybe federer. 
In the overall picture, the few bucks you are spending on the mold inspector is money well spent. I expect he will find nothing in the house. It could be just a lack of venting, but possibly seeyou is right that significant moisture is getting into the attic and that is causing the mold. Possibly from a bathroom fan vented directly into the attic ( they are supposed to go through a duct to a roof vent), or a maybe a big breach of a vapor barrier. If much moisture is getting up there, adding venting is just a band-aid. Ask your inspector how he concluded that its only a venting problem and that excess moisture is not getting into the attic. If there is a bathroom underneath the bad area, thats like a big red flag, but I would hope the inspector would have noticed that.
You can ask the seller for anything. However, if you agreed to take the house on the condition that they change the sheathing, then it might not be the most ethical thing to do. If you agreed in writing, then only a lawyer can answer what you can ask for.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

federer said:


> fire your agent. they just want to move the sale along so they can collect their check. if you fix the cause as you are saying is happen things should be fine though. unless the mold is really destructive i think there is too much media hype over the negative effects of mold


Mold is a very serious issue.It leads to many health problems http://www.toxic-black-mold-info.com/moldhealth.htm I'm talking from personal experience with mid-long term exposure.


----------



## fixit4u (Nov 14, 2010)

Mold is a living thing, it will continue to live and grow as long as it has the elements it needs. Adding ridge vents are a big help but may or may not eliminate the problem depending on the cause of the mold.http://archwayhomerepairns.blogspot.com/2010/10/add-years-to-life-of-your-roof.html


----------



## ScottMo (Jun 10, 2009)

I wouldn't move into that home until all the mold has been removed, and the air quality has been checked by a professional. There are many articles about the dangers of mold on your health. Here is one I just found thats really informative http://www.black-mold-guide.com/diseases-caused-by-toxic-mold.html I would definitely not use that real estate agent. They care more about their commission than your health. Protect yourself and use common sense. If you are here asking about this issue, you obviously realize there is a problem


----------



## Omegaroofer (Aug 4, 2011)

I think what your agent is saying is that the seller simply isn't going to pay the costs of mold remediation.. The agent wanting to make money on the sale and moving the process along is also why you hired them, trust me his or her frustrations began when you decided to pursue an "as-is" house.. I would have a roofer check for leaks and go into the attic and check your bathroom/kitchen vents to make sure they are venting out as said in previous posts. I am going to guess you have a leak, regardless of what the inspector says.. I am going to laugh to myself as I think of how many crappy roof situations I have dealt with that the homeowner said it passed inspection..

Ok I just noticed the pictures, yeah that's a problem.. You either have a really crappy roof above that area, or more likely excess moisture coming up from right below. Probably not so much a localized leak.


----------

